# Wheel Bearing



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I am reporting my first problem with my Diesel. It's been making a humming noise for a while now, most notably at 40 MPH, which I thought was just my snow tires. I swapped out the tires last week and the noise persisted. So, the cool part is that my problem has nothing to do with the diesel engine, and I *think* it may actually be due to a really bad bump I hit on the highway a while back at 70 MPH. It really jarred the car and I could see it putting a nick in a bearing. Anybody have any thoughts on this? I am not sure if the diesel has the same bearings as the gasser. 

I dropped the CTD off at the dealer and took my old 300E on my usual commute only to have it die right in the middle of a sea of honking cars near a crazy turnpike tollbooth (Mass Pike coming off 84 for those who know it). Now THAT was fun. Oh, and my Buick all of a sudden decided it wanted to run on 5 cylinders. I think my cars are all pissed at me lol.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/65017-linear-whine-bearings-2011-eco-50k.html

Is it like this?? Follow the thread.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Handles said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/65017-linear-whine-bearings-2011-eco-50k.html
> 
> Is it like this?? Follow the thread.


Not exactly, but interesting thread. I figured it would be about $300-ish. Haven't heard back yet on the dealer diag.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Definitely fill us in on the cost


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Bearings fail......your thoughts regarding the giant pothole have merit.

I believe the bearing is larger along with the hub on the diesels.

Kinda sucks when it's YOUR wheel bearing though.

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

No, I like that its his wheel bearing and not mine


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> Well, I am reporting my first problem with my Diesel. It's been making a humming noise for a while now, most notably at 40 MPH, which I thought was just my snow tires. I swapped out the tires last week and the noise persisted. So, the cool part is that my problem has nothing to do with the diesel engine, and I *think* it may actually be due to a really bad bump I hit on the highway a while back at 70 MPH. It really jarred the car and I could see it putting a nick in a bearing.


If the Cruze is like my other GM vehicles, the wheel bearing, hub, lug studs, and ABS sensor are all replaced as a single assembly. Some of my A platform and W platform GMs would go through bearings almost yearly, so I have a lot of experience replacing them. I'm not sure if it was all the frost heaves and potholes or if it's just poor design across the GM family. I do know, though, that I have never replaced a suspension part on my Jeep in 10 years and 80,000 miles of much harder driving and worse terrain. 



diesel said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on this? I am not sure if the diesel has the same bearings as the gasser.


Because the Diesel has a different bolt pattern than the gas Cruze, and the lug studs are part of the assembly, I would think that this means it will be a different part for the Diesels



diesel said:


> Not exactly, but interesting thread. I figured it would be about $300-ish. Haven't heard back yet on the dealer diag.


Typically I paid about $65-$75 per hub and it was about a 45 minute job if I had the right tools on hand there were no complications (like stripped bolts from whoever serviced it before I owned it). So, if the part price is similar, and they charge you an hour labor, I would think it shouldn't be too far over $150.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

revjpeterson,

The bearing prices sound like aftermarket bearing prices.
Dealers, naturally only use factory parts and the pricing that goes with them so you may be surprised.

I'll bet the bearing/hub assy is closer to three bones plus labor.

We'll see,
Rob


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Robby said:


> revjpeterson,
> 
> The bearing prices sound like aftermarket bearing prices.
> Dealers, naturally only use factory parts and the pricing that goes with them so you may be surprised.
> ...


For my A and W platform cars, the Delco assemblies ran about double the cost of aftermarket, but it looks like the OEM Delco hub assemblies for the Diesel are running $95 for the rears and $115 for the fronts, with Moog (the only aftermarket I saw) running about the same cost right now.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Wheel Bearing Front ACDelco GM Original Equipment Fits 11 14 Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


does not look like it is too tough of a job. seems to be bolt on. SO perhaps not pressing required.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Having dealer move forward. Both front hub assemblies have play in them. $750ish parts and labor. Lifetime guarantee on parts, 1 year guarantee on labor.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Pff. That excellent for both front bearings


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

diesel said:


> Having dealer move forward. Both front hub assemblies have play in them. $750ish parts and labor. Lifetime guarantee on parts, 1 year guarantee on labor.


Hello diesel,

I'm happy to hear that the issues have been resolved in your vehicle. Please reach out to us if you are experiencing any other concerns or have any questions. Have a good day.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello diesel,
> 
> I'm happy to hear that the issues have been resolved in your vehicle. Please reach out to us if you are experiencing any other concerns or have any questions. Have a good day.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if this was somehow covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wish they were.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> It would be nice if this was somehow covered under the powertrain warranty.




Up until five or six years ago, they were covered under powertrain.
I suspect G.M. got tired of buying bearings.

Rob


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

diesel said:


> Well, I am reporting my first problem with my Diesel. It's been making a humming noise for a while now, most notably at 40 MPH, which I thought was just my snow tires. I swapped out the tires last week and the noise persisted. So, the cool part is that my problem has nothing to do with the diesel engine, and I *think* it may actually be due to a really bad bump I hit on the highway a while back at 70 MPH. It really jarred the car and I could see it putting a nick in a bearing. Anybody have any thoughts on this? I am not sure if the diesel has the same bearings as the gasser.
> 
> I dropped the CTD off at the dealer and took my old 300E on my usual commute only to have it die right in the middle of a sea of honking cars near a crazy turnpike tollbooth (Mass Pike coming off 84 for those who know it). Now THAT was fun. Oh, and my Buick all of a sudden decided it wanted to run on 5 cylinders. I think my cars are all pissed at me lol.


Your other cars are teaching you a lesson...I heard one say to the other: "We'll teach him a lesson or two, smart allick went out and bought a snooty nosed clattery diesel, and when it quits running he thinks we're going to help him...yeah RIGHT!"


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> Your other cars are teaching you a lesson...I heard one say to the other: "We'll teach him a lesson or two, smart allick went out and bought a snooty nosed clattery diesel, and when it quits running he thinks we're going to help him...yeah RIGHT!"


:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

the hub assembly is part#
[h=1]13500571[/h]
13500571 HUB ASSY for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

You've really racked up the miles if your out of the bumper to bumper warranty. Depending on how far out of warranty you are I'd fight this. If you just crossed 60k GM should cover half the cost for replacing the bearings. Just my thought on it.

If it was me I'd replace it myself. It's an easy job and if you CAN get the parts for 127 each you'd be doing well. Of course an alignment is required after which sucks


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

With my schedule, it is much better for me to just pay the dealership to do it. I am going to reach out to the helpful GM folks on this forum to see if I can get any assistance on this. I will wait until I get the RO and pick up the car.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Shouldn't take more than 1 hour for 1 bearing. I had never done ANY front end/brake/hub work myself and I had both wheel bearings done in an afternoon with the first taking me about 2 hrs because I wasn't sure what I was doing and I had to stop a couple times and go buy a tool or socket, the other side was probably 20-25 minutes. A trained baboon could do it if I can. So those out there with 2011's that ARE NOT under warranty or like diesel and past warranty, save yourself about $300 and do it yourself or have a buddy do it.
Send me a pm if you have questions. And btw, I followed a link on here about how to replace a broken wheel stud to get the job done. It was pretty straight forward and very helpful.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

2013LT said:


> You've really racked up the miles if your out of the bumper to bumper warranty. Depending on how far out of warranty you are I'd fight this. If you just crossed 60k GM should cover half the cost for replacing the bearings. Just my thought on it.
> 
> If it was me I'd replace it myself. It's an easy job and if you CAN get the parts for 127 each you'd be doing well. Of course an alignment is required after which sucks


Hubs are really easy to replace. I did the left and right front hubs on my Trailblazer twice!! Took me about an hour both times. 

I'm curious though, 2013lt why do you say an alignment is required? Is the cruze different? I never had to do that after replacing them on my Trailblazer

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

No alignment is require for a wheel bearing change. With a strut or tie rod, yes. Even a ball joint doesn't need an alignment


----------



## karter59 (Feb 14, 2014)

I think the part number is actually 13580686. I believe the part number listed a few posts ago was for the gas Cruze. The price is a little less as well.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry I'm thinking pressed in bearings where you need to remove the knuckle to press the bearing out. These hubs are a joke to replace and no there is no alignment required. I like the way GM does it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, if they go out again after the labor part of the warranty expires, I can just go get the new ones for free and put them on myself.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

karter59 said:


> I think the part number is actually 13580686. I believe the part number listed a few posts ago was for the gas Cruze. The price is a little less as well.



well i looked it up back 13580686 is for the right side of the vehicle and [h=1]13500571 is for the left side. thats per the website i got the part numbers off of. [/h]


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ideally the replacements will last the life of the car and I will not have to worry about it, but thanks, it's good to have the part numbers just in case


----------



## karter59 (Feb 14, 2014)

There is no difference between the right and the left bearing. Same part number. I have access to the GM Electronic Parts System and the 0571 part is for 2011 -2014 Cruze Gassers with 15" wheels.







The 0686 number is for 2014 only with 16" wheels. Since the diesel has a different wheel bolt pattern, it will not share the same wheel bearing/hub assembly.







I hope this clears this up.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

karter59 said:


> There is no difference between the right and the left bearing. Same part number. I have access to the GM Electronic Parts System and the 0571 part is for 2011 -2014 Cruze Gassers with 15" wheels.
> View attachment 81473
> 
> The 0686 number is for 2014 only with 16" wheels. Since the diesel has a different wheel bolt pattern, it will not share the same wheel bearing/hub assembly.
> ...


thank you. makes sense to me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I am back on the road. It's so nice not to have to listen to that humming! It also tightened up the handling a bit too. They musy have really been shot.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Fellas

I started a thread in the non-TD section but it may apply here. 14 Cruze TD, around 80,000k miles started getting a weird popping/knocking sound while weight is transferred to the front of the vehicle and for the life of me cannot figure out what's wrong.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-gen1-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/229506-14-cruze-knocking.html

I'm going to be replacing the drivers front WB this weekend. Anything special about it I should be aware of?


----------

